# Comme ce serait trop bien



## dpi67 (1 Février 2006)

Lisez çahttp://www.quebecos.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=871


----------



## chroukin (1 Février 2006)

Mouais, encore un autre OS ? Encore plus de choix compliqués à faire  

Moi je suis bien sous OSX


----------



## dpi67 (2 Février 2006)

> Moi je suis bien sous OSX



Bonne visite sur le forum Linux alors   

Plaisanterie à part, moi je trouve cela bien, un système qui fonctionne sur Mac comme sur PC. J'utilise pas mal de logiciels open source, et je crois que le jour ou apparaîtra un Gimp du montage vidéo, un meilleur portage en Français ou d' autres langues , un bon support des applis, et surtout une distribution Linux vraiment "grand public" Ubuntu s' en approche, je crois que ce jour la les deux grands de l' informatique auront du  à se faire.


----------



## chroukin (2 Février 2006)

Oui j'avais pas vu que j'étais dans le forum Linux :rose: (j'ai regardé les messages sans réponse en fait). 

Mais le sujet n'en est aps moins intéressant. En effet, deux systèmes d'exploitations différents mais compatibles sur une même machine (je parle d'OSX et de Windows/Linux)ça devrait être depuis longtemps en place afin de faciliter le choix du consommateur et non pas le formater "achète un Mac" ou "achète un PC".

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester Linux il y a quelque temps et ma soeur l'avait même installé, et malheureusement ce n'était pas encore abouti, manque de supports pour les périphériques, pas mal de bugs, etc.

Sinon le monde de l'open source ça reste génial mais beaucoup de gens pensent encore que si c'est gratuit c'est moins bien 

Laissons faire le temps


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Février 2006)

Je pense que l'EFI sera un veritable progrès pour linux :
D'après ce que j'ai vu, si on fait un driver pour l'EFI, il marchera sur toute les machines qui tourne avec l'EFI quelque soit le système. Donc les fabricant de périphérique, il font UN driver et ça tourne sous win, osx, et linux. 

Un des gros défaut de Linux est justement le manque de matos compatible, pour le wifi par exemple, c'est la galère !


Ça sera vraiment cool


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Février 2006)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Lisez çahttp://www.quebecos.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=871



je crois qu'on en a déjà parlé sur MAcG il y a quelques semaines (juste avant la MacWorld, lors d'un sallon US grand public dont je ne me souviens pas du nom). Vrai, faux, ah ?



			
				dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Lisez un Gimp du montage vidéo



regarde ça, il y a des idées mais ça ne tourne pas encore sur PPC
http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3


----------



## febed01 (15 Février 2006)

Vrai ou faux, même si l'initiative paraît bonne, ça me gêne quand-même que ce soit produit par un moteur de recherche...
J'espère qu'ils n'en profiteront pas trop au niveau spyware (là ce serait une innovation sur linux )


----------

